# Internet addiction



## URconnect (Sep 9, 2011)

does anyone suffer from this? 
I always hear stories of people being unable to interact with others due to their internet addiction - i see it as an escape that people use which may cause this


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

URconnect said:


> does anyone suffer from this?
> I always hear stories of people being unable to interact with others due to their internet addiction - i see it as an escape that people use which may cause this












suffer from it??? no you don't "suffer from it", you fking sit on the internet all day.

here are your (and Dreamer's) favourite psychiatrists, who already make MILLIONS of your stupidity : My link



> Dr. Jerald J. Block, a psychiatrist based in Oregon, recently published an editorial in the American Journal of Psychiatry, advocating the inclusion of Internet addiction disorder in the DSM-V.


everybody sees it? it's CLASSIFIED DSM-V.

anyway, THANK YOU, REALLY THANK YOU for this thread. it should be eye opening.

get a prescription, and eat some toxins for your disorder










[grabs a popcorn and waiting for the show]


----------



## delusionalreality (Sep 17, 2011)

I can honestly say I remember a point in time, where excessive computer use - 3 hours made me feel spacey / disconnected. Now it doesn't bother me anymore, it actually feels comforting. I know for sure that this is not helping the disorder, but, I'm at a point in my life right now where I don't have anything to do but use the internet. I need to get a job - that's my goal right now. My dream, stupidly enough, is to get 2 jobs. I want to become a workaholic, so to speak. I spend way too much time on the computer. If I spent it working I would be somewhere than the predicament that I am in right now - which is down to my last paycheck, contemplating homelessness - though I refuse to give in to that again, I am stronger.


----------



## delusionalreality (Sep 17, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> suffer from it??? no you don't "suffer from it", you fking sit on the internet all day.


Ok, and this is coming from a guy who has 412 posts here? I imagine this is just touching the surface of your usage. Not to say I'm any better, but give the guy a break - he was just asking a simple question, and you had to go full retard on this guy. smh


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

delusionalreality said:


> Ok, and this is coming from a guy who has 412 posts here? I imagine this is just touching the surface of your usage. Not to say I'm any better, but give the guy a break - he was just asking a simple question, and you had to go full retard on this guy. smh


he was asking an extremely stupid question. my post count is totally irrelevant here whats wrong with you.


----------



## URconnect (Sep 9, 2011)

it's a serious issue. 
how can you consider it stupid?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

URconnect said:


> it's a serious issue.
> how can you consider it stupid?


it's a form of denying responsibility, and playing the victim. jeesus..

keep giving the negative points nobody cares.


----------



## URconnect (Sep 9, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> it's a form of denying responsibility, and playing the victim. jeesus..
> 
> keep giving the negative points nobody cares.


hmm i like that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

URconnect said:


> hmm i like that.


don't you feel like calling sitting in front of the internet all day a "disorder" is just crazy?

people also call depersonalization a "disorder", they like to take pills for it. so this thread is just one step away from needing pills to cure internet addiction disorder. comeooooon son. don't act like you don't have any power.


----------



## URconnect (Sep 9, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> don't you feel like calling sitting in front of the internet all day a "disorder" is just crazy?
> 
> people also call depersonalization a "disorder", they like to take pills for it. so this thread is just one step away from needing pills to cure internet addiction disorder. comeooooon son. don't act like you don't have any power.


no everyone is as strong as you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

URconnect said:


> no everyone is as strong as you.


I didn't say this to provoke something like this out of you. I just said if you keep acting like you're a victim, you'll remain a victim.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

I am not addicted to the internet, I am not addicted to the internet, I am not addicted to the internet...








Actually, I do sometimes pack up my laptop for the week (if I'm not expecting any mails) and feel quite relieved and glad about it.


----------



## URconnect (Sep 9, 2011)

Phantasm said:


> I am not addicted to the internet, I am not addicted to the internet, I am not addicted to the internet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! That relieving feeling of not using the internet!


----------



## URconnect (Sep 9, 2011)

spread the word


----------



## steveburns (Oct 10, 2011)

i'm addicted to the internet I have spend at least 6 hours each day but I don't know about not being able to interact with people because I guess it depends on what kind of a person you are.


----------

